# Welcher Wlan drucker?



## nasserpudel (23. April 2009)

Ich suche einen all in one Wlan drucker weiß aber nicht so richtig was da gut ist und nicht.Ich möchste 2 Desktop Pcs und 2 Laptops dran betreiben das dürfte ja kein problem sein.sollte nicht vieeeel mehr als 150€ kosten und einzelne Patronen haben also nicht 1Patrone für alles sondern 4Stück.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

http://www.alternate.at/html/produc...ucker&l2=Tintenstrahldrucker&l3=Multifunktion


----------



## rebel4life (23. April 2009)

Kauf dir halt z.B. einen Ip3000 und dazu einen Netzwerkserver, da kommst du billiger weg als wie mit einer Fertiglösung bzw. bist du flexibler.


----------



## nasserpudel (23. April 2009)

nein ich will einen Wlan drucker haben.!!!


----------



## drachenorden (28. April 2009)

*@nasserpudel*
Sofern Du nicht den Vorschlag von _*rebel4life*_ in die engere Wahl ziehst, würde ich für Dein Budget diesen Brother Multifunktionscenter empfehlen - ansonsten eher ein Canon-Modell, welches jedoch den Preisrahmen sprengen würde.

Das Brother-Modell ist allerdings gut ausgestattet, hat eine ordentliche Qualität, Deine gewünschten Features und liegt voll im Preisrahmen. Dazu 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie, passt also.

Alle Details hier auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

guck mal der hier von epson: Epson Stylus Office B40W (C11CA27302) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  der hat WLAN und 4 getrennte patronen.

von HP gibt es auch nen guten, aber da sind es 2 patronen (schwarz und farbe): HP DeskJet 6980 (C8969B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

